# North Dakota Bowhunter's Association



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was thinking about joining this outfit again. What is it like today. Back in the early 1980's the president appointed the area representatives then the representatives elected the same president for early 20 years. Also, some reps were bow builders and badmouthed compound shooters. I think archers should stick together.
I would like to support bow hunters in North Dakota, and would like to join this organization if it has improved. Can anyone tell me what it is like today. Thanks.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I was the Area 4 Rep for a few years but had to bail because I was spending so much time in the desert.
The organization you mentioned (early 80's) does not exist any more. From my experience, the Board Members and Area Reps have no agenda other than protecting our rights as bow hunters and improving the sport. 
The only thing I don't like is the fact that you have to be an NFAA member to "compete" in the State Tournaments. A $50 membership to shoot 1 or 2 tournaments is driving the membership down. It was hard enough to get people to drive across the state to shoot a state tournament when all you had to be was an NDBA member.
If you love the sport join the club and bring your friends.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Starky, that is exactly what I wanted to know. I'll have to check into membership.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am a member but i am not really active so i wouldnt be much help sorry

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Plainsman, if you haven't already done so, check out the web site.


----------

